# trinity river crabs



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone know if the crabs are up 
river yet? Mainly around trinity [email protected] Hwy59?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

They couldn't make the walk last year over the gravel and dust, probably the same this year,....just not enough water.


----------



## bearwrestler (Nov 16, 2010)

Tere were plenty of them around Old Snake River the 4th of July week.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

bearwrestler said:


> Tere were plenty of them around Old Snake River the 4th of July week.


Thanks for the report bearwrestler, I have a strong hankering for some Trinity blue crabs and may go check it out in the john boat.
I guess that is about as far as they can walk that old river bed, lol!
:walkingsm


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Lookin for some trinity river crabs?


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Dang I need those. Great catch.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

They have made it to the Liberty area in the river.


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

WGA1 said:


> They have made it to the Liberty area in the river.


Yup....seen a lot of them out there Sunday.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yum, I need to get some traps together!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Matt, 
Stop posting last years pic:biggrin:


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I think that is year before last, pic.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

No 3 years ago! LOL:headknock


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wait on here, that's my cooler! :work::rotfl::ac550:


----------

